
Kalyazin Bell Tower, last remnant of flooded monastery - jchernan
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/makaryevsky-monastery
======
jchernan
More pictures here:

[https://russiatrek.org/blog/photos/the-flooded-bell-tower-
of...](https://russiatrek.org/blog/photos/the-flooded-bell-tower-of-kalyazin/)

Including one from before the flooding:

[https://russiatrek.org/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2016/06/flood...](https://russiatrek.org/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2016/06/flooded-bell-tower-kalyazin-russia-18.jpg)

